# QLD lisence to NSW



## UrbanJungle (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey guys, I'll be moving soon from qld to nsw and was wondering about my green tree pythons as there on the advanced classification in nsw and I don't meet the requirements for the advanced. Alittle confused... Help
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 14, 2016)

How long have you had them? I'm sure that if you can demonstrate that you were a licensed keeper of GTPs in another state, you will be permitted to bring them with you to NSW, despite the constraints placed on keepers in NSW, especially if you have had them for a while. I would simply explain that you are moving interstate and list the animals you have when applying for a NSW Class 2 licence and your import permit, without drawing special attention to the GTPs in the first instance . I did the same thing when I moved from WA 11 years ago, and the NSW licence and import (into NSW) permits were provided at the same time. I doubt whether they will even query your qualification to keep GTPs here if you just list them with any other animals you wish to bring with you (if you have them). This would be a pretty minor bending of any rules in any case if you have proven experience with the species.

Keep us posted.

Jamie


----------

